
Ask HN: Does a self service ad tool not exist? - AndrewKemendo
All of the major platforms, google, bing, facebook, twitter, instagram, pinterest, reddit etc... all have a self service ad tool that (appears to be) the primary source of their revenue.<p>What I cannot for the life of me find, is a product or OSS that is such a tool for other products&#x2F;services&#x2F;companies to implement. Am I totally missing something or did every single one of these brands build their own self serve PPC system?<p>Note, I am not talking about ad networks where you submit your application to them and then serve ads from the network. I am talking about systems that manage sponsored or native content in the application.
======
iurisilvio
I think you want something like revive-adserver [0].

I use it for some time. When I researched about it, this was the best option.

[0] [https://www.revive-adserver.com/](https://www.revive-adserver.com/)

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Awesome, thanks.

------
logiclabs
BuySellAds offer an ad-server with self service:
[https://pro.buysellads.com/publishers](https://pro.buysellads.com/publishers)

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Appreciate it, will look into it!

------
tixocloud
Not sure if it's still OSS but OpenX was one that we used at a prior company.

------
longv
We are building a customized one soon. It would be nice to have something off
the self.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
The reason I asked is because we need to implement one and it would be really
nice to have something off the shelf, but I can't find anything.

I assume it exists but is hidden because of all the other services/tools
around existing ad networks, RTB and PPC.

